# Lenovo 3000 N200 laptop fan starts, stops, won't boot



## newjon (Sep 19, 2009)

My Lenovo 3000 N200 laptop fan starts, stops, and the system won't boot. The power light goes on and then off when the fan stops. I tried it without the battery. Same thing. I use this for work. Any help will be appreciated. Thx


----------



## gerrytechman (Oct 21, 2008)

I have d same problem


----------



## night_shift (Sep 8, 2009)

Try this for starters Dudes.

1. Remove battery
2. Remove AC power
3. Remove and reseat your RAM modules.
4. Replace yor RAM modules
5. Hold down your power button for 1 minute
6. Replace your AC power (not battery) and turn on.

This is called a hard reset. If it works COOL, then replace your battery. If not then we will try something else. Good luck.

Please post back.


----------



## ccccc (Oct 24, 2009)

Hello,

I have the same problem with the same model. I already traied the hard reset procedure but without any luck. Any ideas?


Thanks in advance.

Costin


----------



## night_shift (Sep 8, 2009)

Can you get to the small bios cmos battery? If you can, remove this for 15 mins and replace it and see what happens.


----------



## ccccc (Oct 24, 2009)

Hello

First of all sory for delay. I was very busy at work. Today i deasambled the laptop to get to the CMOS batery. Unfortunatly the battery is soldered on the motherboard. But i reset the cmos shorting the 2 tiny contacts in the wireless card compariment. But nothing change.

Any ideas? It s posibl that motherboard to be broken? (It s very strange to see the same simptoms on other peoples with the same model. )


Thanks.
Costin


----------



## night_shift (Sep 8, 2009)

Dude heres a good link all about your laptop.

http://www.lenovoservicetraining.com/ion/N200/index.html


----------



## ccccc (Oct 24, 2009)

Thanks man. I read he guide, but i don`t have any idea. it`s seems that i must go with my laptop in a service...


----------



## night_shift (Sep 8, 2009)

The guide shows the dude in the video disconnecting the bios battery have you tried that? What do the two contacts that you shorted do?


----------



## ccccc (Oct 24, 2009)

In the video guide the presentation refers on an other model of lenovo 3000 N 200. My model is 0769 and the battery is exactly under the touchpad and is soldered. Those two pins named CLRP1 after i short them nothing happend. But i read on the net that for my model this is the modality to reset the CMOS.

Thanks


----------

